# thinking about a grip reduction...



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

well, I've got a extended mag release button in the mail for my g26. however, I feel like its gonna be too much and my thumb is VERY close to being able to release the standard model. I feel like I just need to take some material out of the lower backstrap of the grip. I am on here to ask approximately how thick that rear portion of the grip is. I don't have any problems with shaping it, I've done autobody for many years and I have tools and I am confident in my ability, but obviously I don't want to go through the plastic. and then I would like to know how to re-create this stippling affect. essentially this is what I want mine to look like in the end. minus the slide treatments and such. I'll never understand why people put serrations in the front of the slide like that. I never put my hand there...


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I wish I knew you got an extended mag release on the way Mark. I'd have sent you one just to try because I'm not sure you'll like it. If you carry daily, depending on your holster design--that baby really sticks out too far IMO and might eject or disengage the mag unintentionally. That grip in the pic looks nice, but I wouldn't know how to do something like that with my Dremel tool without making a complete hack job out of it, but keep posting and I'm sure someone will have some good suggestions.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks Ram. Maybe if its too big I can sand it down so it's at an in-between size. I plan to round off the corners on it also. it was only 5 dollars or so, so if it doesn't work out, no big deal. I don't have a problem sending the grip out for that texture job, but if i trim the grip myself I can be sure its perfect. I won't be using a dremel, but rather a small dual action sander with some 180 grit or so paper to slowly trim it down.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds like you've got things nailed down. With that sander though---I'd make sure things didn't get too hot. If she starts smoking--let her cool down a bit! LOL. Maybe you can get the grip to manageable size and then send it in for the stucco look?


----------



## mp4094 (Feb 3, 2008)

Not sure which extended mag release you ordered. I have a standard extended mag release on my glock 19 and it sticks out a bit. I then found the Vickers tactical mag realease for Glocks. The Vickers mag release is the middle child if you will---slightly larger than the stock mag release and smaller than the standard extended. 

I have the Vickers on both my 26 models and I love it. It is also rounded on the edges-no sharp edges like the standard extended. Very user friendly and with a long screwdriver you can drop it in in less than a minute.


----------



## mp4094 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, almost forgot.

http://www.vickerstactical.com/MagCatchPage/MagRelease.htm


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I had a reduction done by AZ Response Systems. Awesome job. Mark is a great guy, a talented gunsmith and easy to work with. Having said that&#8230;he isn't taking work right now. Check his website, if you can wait, he would be my first choice. For a second choice, try Robar. They do good work. 
Forward serrations are so you can do a press check with your thumb and fingers of the weak hand. It's done from under the gun. They are very functional, but not everyone needs them. If you have weaker hands, they are a good idea.

http://www.arizonaresponsesystems.com/
http://www.robarguns.com/


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

rvl8 said:


> I'll never understand why people put serrations in the front of the slide like that. I never put my hand there...


The front serrations are there to assist in performing a press check.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok, I understand now. I am going to modify the grip today. I will let you all know how it goes. I am not going to do any cutting at all.


----------

